# Nuisance phone calls - what to do?



## onekeano (9 Mar 2006)

A friend of mine has over the last few weeks had numerous nuisance calls where the callers number was not identifiable - each time the caller hung up. Seem to occur around the same time each evening - her partner works in a relatively sensitive area (social services) and they are slightly worried that it could be related to that.

They are ex-directory so not sure where someone would have gotten the number. I have suggested ringing the police but not sure if that is the most apropriate / effective move?

Anyone any experience of this - any advice would be appreicated?

thanks
Roy


----------



## Fingalian (9 Mar 2006)

Blow a refs whistle into the phone next time they call.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Mar 2006)

If they are with _eircom _(and maybe even if they're not but eircom are still ultimately responsible for the line) try their _Nuisance Calls Bureau _on 1800 689 689 (see [broken link removed]).


----------



## Danmo (9 Mar 2006)

Clubman is right. Nuisance calls are an offence and you should report these calls to Eircom as soon as possible - they can ascertain where the calls are being made from - I understand that they are very helpful in these circumstances. DO NOT engage with the caller in any way. Good Luck.


----------



## burkemg (9 Mar 2006)

We have been getting a lot of these too.

Hanging up when answered.

I wonderd was it some automated system trying to see if the phone was active.

we get lots of calls from phone services sellers trying to flog cheap calls.

Eircom should be able to source the location.


----------



## zag (9 Mar 2006)

We get these in phases too.  I understand that some of the time it is an automated dialler in a call center dialling ahead in advance of an agent being available.  When you answer and no agent is available the call is dropped.  Extremely rude and wastefull of the receivers time.  Typically when this happens it is followed within days by a call which is actually completed with a person at the other end trying to flog something expensive and pointless.

We had a problem a few years back involving nuisance calls from a particular individual but found that eircom were unwilling to do anything to assist in tracking/blocking the calls.  I think in this day and age it should be possible to configure your line to block calls from a given (although not displayed) number, or to configure it to drop calls from non-displayed numbers between certain times of the day.  I know it is technically possible, but carriers don't provide it.

Being somewhat cynical (and possibly unfairly so) it suits the carriers to have the calls completed because they get revenue every time this happens.

z


----------



## ClubMan (9 Mar 2006)

_Newtel _in particular are terrible for the autodialer calling and the agent (I'm guessing that they use an Indian call centre judging by the accents every time) taking minutes to answer. If the problem is nuisance marketing cold calls rather than something more sinister then see this thread.


----------



## Capaill (9 Mar 2006)

Report the issue to Eircom or your phone provider.  Eircom have a dedicated number for this in the phone book.  Before Eircom can do any tracing or anything else with the issue you also need to report the issue to the Gardai.  The Gardai will then request Eircom to proceed as appropriate.

Keep a note and time of the incidents yourself so you have your facts straight when reporting the issue to the Gardai.

Get your partner to report the issue to their management.  Most agencies dealing in sensitive areas have a process in place to handle issues whereby staff may be under threat.

C


----------



## ClubMan (9 Mar 2006)

In relation to marketing calls it's an offence for them to call you again if you have previously told them not to. Tell your telephone service provider to opt you out of the marketing phone book list (not sure what it's actually called). Report such breaches to the company involved (as for the caller's supervisor for example), your service provider and/or _ComReg_.


----------



## ninsaga (9 Mar 2006)

A relative of mine was subjected to this & to a level more severe alos ie abusive calls, pizza deliveries arriving, taxi's arriving etc which were not requested. T hey got Eircom & the Gardai involved. The advice from a the Gardai at the time was that this is most likely someone they know pretty well & meet with or encounter quite often...so be prepared for that if you take it further.

In the short term I would recommend that when you get the call don;t hang up.. just let the phone on the table & let who ever is on rant away to themselves... then put it back on the receiver 5 mins later.

Do that...but do not let it get to you....remember that's what a nuisance caller wnats!

ninsaga


----------



## ClubMan (9 Mar 2006)

We keep getting misdirected calls for _Revenue _in work - must be a case of similar numbers or something. We were tempted to tell the callers about our special, discounted, expedited cash settlement plan but that would be bold...


----------



## onekeano (9 Mar 2006)

Folks - thanks a lot for all of the feedback, extremely useful. 

Roy


----------



## JazzyJeff (9 Mar 2006)

This happened to a friend of mine too.  The new boyfriend of his ex girlfriend was doing it.  He contacted the guards.  

They said keep a time and date of the offences.  They can then check with Vodafone, 02 etc.   

Calls stopped when we approached ure man and threatened him

Worst thing that ever happened phones was banning CallerID - this shouldnt be allowed


----------



## ClubMan (9 Mar 2006)

JazzyJeff said:
			
		

> Calls stopped when we approached ure man and threatened him


Threatened him in what way!?


----------



## Humpback (9 Mar 2006)

JazzyJeff said:
			
		

> Worst thing that ever happened phones was banning CallerID - this shouldnt be allowed


 
I believe that in exceptional circumstances your mobile network provider can turn off this functionality for your phone so that any calls made to your number will have the caller displayed.


----------



## JazzyJeff (9 Mar 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Threatened him in what way!?


 
A group of us approached him one Friday night when we seen him in town.  No violence or anything just a friendly chat.  I cant remember how we found out it was him - but it stopped after the little chat


----------



## quinno (9 Mar 2006)

We've had the same problems, everything from people trying to sell cruises to florida (hilarious - they're so easy to lead along....), cheap phone calls, double glazing, etc. Last tranch was over the last week, several calls a day from a 'private number' on the caller id, whenever I answered, the call went dead. My wife answered and they were straight on trying to flog her something. We'd like to get to the bottom of this, although I am looking forward to the next phone call from some US college student trying to sell us a cruise, they are pretty entertaining (and gullible) 

My wife's name is in the phone book, so it looks like she's been 'profiled' - age, job, marital status, income etc. I believe some agencies trade this sort of info, would like to get to the bottom of this.

Anything on line that involves putting in personal details - purchasing tickets, products, etc. Your phone number is usually required. This seems to lead to calls a few weeks later.

Most of these seem to be automatic diallers, so they obviously set up whatever gadget they have to dial hundreds of numbers in succession. What a job, cold calling and trying to see crap to us....


----------



## ClubMan (9 Mar 2006)

JazzyJeff said:
			
		

> A group of us approached him one Friday night when we seen him in town.  No violence or anything just a friendly chat.  I cant remember how we found out it was him - but it stopped after the little chat


If "little chat" is a euphemism for "threatening" him as you mentioned earlier then I, for one, would not recommend this as a suitable way to deal with problems such as this due to the risks involved.


----------



## emerald (9 Mar 2006)

Hi,Try dialing 1471 immediately after the call, it may give a number.  Keep a log of calls as well, times, dates etc..  You will need this if you report to the police.


----------



## quinno (9 Mar 2006)

Emerald, tried this - first of all it only works if the call is missed and they have caller id on (which they don't - it comes up as a 'private number'), if it is a 'private number' and you missed the call, it will tell you the caller witheld their number...very annoying


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Mar 2006)

We used to get nuisance calls years ago that went on for a few months - had to change no. to get rid of the problem.

Often wondered since if you just left the phone connected to the call indefinitely would it hold up their line and cost them dearly? With mobiles these days as a backup it would not matter so much if the landline is held up by this indefinite call.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Mar 2006)

They would probably have free evening and weekend calls.  You don't get many nuisance calls during business hours.


----------



## JazzyJeff (10 Mar 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> If "little chat" is a euphemism for "threatening" him as you mentioned earlier then I, for one, would not recommend this as a suitable way to deal with problems such as this due to the risks involved.


 
There was no risk involved..He could hardly report us now or anything to the Guards..It was a quick fix to an annoying problem..It would of taken months for the guards to do anything


----------

